# Bay hippie 11/22 grind



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Kirk and his boys today and we grinder in strong winds and managed a decent mess! All trout the last few weeks have been caught on lil jons on an 1/8 jig head.

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

